
AI alternative – the science behind 'artificial swarm intelligence' - joshagogo
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-artificial-swarm-intelligence-uses-people-to-make-better-predictions-than-experts/
======
Cortexia
The same Swarm Intelligence predicted the Superbowl Contenders here:
[http://unanimous.ai/unusuperbowlpicks/](http://unanimous.ai/unusuperbowlpicks/)

